# Husband and dating sites



## lmw71 (Aug 20, 2015)

I am not at all sure if it is me or what. My husband and I have been married for a little over a year now. I know that he loves me and I love him. This is his 3rd marriage and my 2nd I am 43 he is 45. The issue is this He is registered on hook up sites I have asked him to stop but he tells me to get over it that all men look at naked women. On the sites he has no picture of himself has not listed his real age nor his real city let alone our state. All he does is look. The problem is I feel very much as if I am not all he needs that I am not enough for him. In the last 6 months we had had sex 10 times if that. But he will take his phone into the bathroom with him and stay in there for up to an hour. He hides his phone from and gets really upset if I grab his phone even just to look at the time. I do have all of his passwords. Is this all just in my head or what? I need advise. Oh yeah I realize that Face Book is really stupid but he has yet to change his martial status. He did post that we got married but that is kinda not the same thing. Or am I nit picking. I am I making way to much of this or is there really something going on that I dont see.


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

You should stick to just one thread on the same subject, as you have two exactly the same.

And get that one thread moved to Coping with Infidelity section...


----------

